
Which devices will get Ice Cream Sandwich? - Uncle_Sam
http://www.engadget.com/updates/which-devices-will-get-ice-cream-sandwich/
======
AlexV
An equally important question is "when?" I don't understand why this part is
overlooked. Getting ICS within a month of release is not the same as getting
ICS 12 months after release.

~~~
mrinterweb
I am also more interested in when. I can only make wild speculations based on
history. The first phone to feature ICS will be the Galaxy Nexus which will
begin being sold around mid-November. In the past it has taken around a month
for the previous gen Nexus to get the OS update. I'm holding out hope that the
Nexus S will get the update by mid-December, but that is just speculation. As
for other carriers and manufactures, there is no telling when upgrades may
come. Upgrading people's phones with a better OS does not exactly help sell
phones so I'd bet a longer wait for those without a Nexus S.

------
bane
At this point I'm more interested in which devices some future Cyanogen
release of ICS will support.

------
Steko
Given the history of android update promises "confirmed" is probably best
saved for when ICS is actually available for user update.

